# How "very Rare" Is This?



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Seen this listed as very rare and just wondered??








">

You are bidding for 1 Very Rare Hamilton 2 button Pilots Chronograph, the part number is 6BB/924-3306. It is dated 1973, Serial No 2401/72.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oooooo lovely.... Quite rare and very desirable to Mil watch collectors..... Needs work, it will be hard to find correct parts too.... BUt I always wanted one of these....... There are lots about but lots of people want them.....

Mind that VAT that will be added to the final price.... My guess to the finish price? Â£850....


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Went for Â£590 +vat :-/


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That was a OK price then.... about Â£700ish, in good nick they make a grand I guess...


----------

